# whelen edge 9000 strobe convert to led ?



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

i have a whelen edge 9000 light bar on my truck with 8 strobes,etc.etc.im thinking of replacing my outer strobes with led and adding a flasher to have selectable flash patterns etc. has anybody ever done it ? i know it can be done but im looking for info on what you used for lights and how you installed them ? im thinking of getting the latest generation leds and mount them to a plate that installs into the existing track like the original lights do. or im thinking of using the existing plastic holders for the "j" strobe tubes that are their now and just add flat pieces to mount the leds too(as many that will fit).id also wrap as many leds i could around the corners up to where the lens changes from color to the clear area for the alley lights. the power supply that runs the four outer strobes is dead and for what i could buy a new one for i could probably replace those lights with leds and get a brighter,lower amp drawing source of lighting.something ive been thinking about doing and now that the p/s is out maybe its time to start looking into it to have ready to do in the spring


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

For what it would cost to convert, you could buy a new one and not have the hassles.

All the manufacturers debut new bars at the Fire Dept. Instructor's Conference in Indy in April. Shop around.


----------



## snowjumper (Feb 17, 2006)

My Super LED lite bar  48 inch was $2400.00 I added 4 extra LED's and it costed me another $600.00 So doing it in pieces is costly


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

MassBowTie,

Ive looked into doing this for a few customers and its simply too cost prohibitive and is extremely hard to get a good setup thats gonna spread good light coverage. A new Edge Power Supply is only 399 or 499, I dont remember off the top of my head, but I know that to get at minimum 4 good leds, its gonna cost alot more than that. Not saying it cant be done, but from an experienced perspective, its less costly and less of a headache to just get the new power supply. Adamson Industries in Lawrence is where I get mine.

Matt


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*hhhmmmm*

i could also get a refurbished bar(whelen 9000) with the same options for like $450 so ill have to think about this one.thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

massbowtie - it can be done ... looks a lil dumb ... but for about $500 .. you can do it ...


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Buy a Whelen Freedom*

Order from AW Direct 800-243-3194.


----------



## frost31337 (Aug 26, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;287563 said:


> MassBowTie,
> 
> Ive looked into doing this for a few customers and its simply too cost prohibitive and is extremely hard to get a good setup thats gonna spread good light coverage. A new Edge Power Supply is only 399 or 499, I dont remember off the top of my head, but I know that to get at minimum 4 good leds, its gonna cost alot more than that. Not saying it cant be done, but from an experienced perspective, its less costly and less of a headache to just get the new power supply. Adamson Industries in Lawrence is where I get mine.
> 
> Matt


Adamson is in Haverhill now.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*in the process*

i am now in the process of doing it to my edge 9000 ..i found a place to buy gen.3, 3 light led modules for less than $ 25.00 each in red,white,amber or green. i havent decided how many im going to add total but the bar already has 8 strobes (all working now),frt.flashers,rear work lights and alley lights.not sure if im going to add s/t/t lights..so for 150 bucks i can add 4 leds and a flasher and install it myself..buy a 12 head flasher and add more later ? dont know exactly what im going to do yet but i already have the leds just no time

i wouldnt use a/w direct their prices are probably one of the highest price places to buy from. 
try strobesnmore.com cheaper and great service. just my opinion

p/s i did not get the leds their but another place i found.


----------



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

i do believe you can purchase Nova LED modules that will directly plug into the existing strobe wiring, and slide through the mounting channel on top and bottom. The thing is they would only be rear or forward facing, same as the flashers, as corner strobes are much larger. Check out http://search.stores.ebay.com/RANGE...tsZ2QQsaselZ7492046QQsatitleZlightbarQQsofpZ0 he did my bar for me. Whelen mini edge with 6 LED modules, 2 front, 2 rear, and one in each alley.:salute:


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

i already have the modules.im not getting rid of the strobes,which i have 8 including corners,im adding led`s to it.. i just have to find the time,probably in the spring


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Whalen 9000*

I think if you run strobs and led's you wont see the led's because of the power of the strobes


----------

